

Entrepreneurship is an art not a job - jsimoes
http://vator.tv/news/2011-03-31-entrepreneurship-is-an-art-not-a-job

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related or duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391344>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391906>

